# Leaf Turning Brown



## mSummers (Aug 28, 2016)

A leaf on my Paph liemianum is turning brown. The tips on a couple of other leaves are a little yellow. Is this some sort of rot or is it too much fertilizer? I've had the plant for 2 years and it is happily blooming on two growths but this issue popped up over the last two weeks.


----------



## troy (Aug 28, 2016)

Cut the bad part off, it will be just fine, the plant is absorbing all the nutrition from that leaf


----------



## mSummers (Aug 28, 2016)

And the tips of the other leaves turning yellow isn't a concern?


----------



## orcoholic (Aug 28, 2016)

Has it been especially hot lately? If so, cut your fertilizer out til it cools down and cut off the brown areas, as suggested above.


----------



## mSummers (Aug 28, 2016)

I keep mine in the basement on plant stands, so the temperature is very stable. I'll cut off the brown parts and see what happens


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 28, 2016)

cut the fertilizer too. Are the roots OK - might pay to check them.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2016)

Can you post a photo of the whole plant?


----------

